# Netflix - The Forgotten Battle - The Scheld - Oct 15, 2021



## FJAG (17 Sep 2021)

Netflix is putting out a Dutch movie which takes place during the Battle of the Scheldt (Walcheren) in 1944.

Trailer here:

The Forgotten Battle Trailer.

🍻


----------



## dapaterson (17 Sep 2021)

...where did I hear about that?









						The Forgotten Battle | Official trailer | Netflix
					

November 1944. On the flooded isle of Walcheren, Zeeland, thousands of Allied soldiers are battling the German army. Three young lives become inextricably connected. A Dutch boy fighting for the Germans, an English glider pilot and a girl from Zeeland connected to the resistance against her...




					army.ca


----------

